# New speakers for a budget



## Azazael (Oct 15, 2009)

I recently got a great deal on a Onkyo HT-RC160 and am looking for new speakers. The speakers I currently have are from a 12 year old Aiwa 5.1 bookshelf system, so at this point pretty much anything should be an improvement.

I am not worried about replacing the surround at this point. My budget range is between $500 and $700. I recently saw what appeared to be a decent center channel on Amazon (Sony SS-CN5000 Dual 5.25" Center Channel Speaker). I did look at the the sticky above and noticed it recommended against a center channel speaker and instead suggested using a 3rd front. I also noticed the date was three years ago, so I was wondering if the center channel tech has come to the point where they are better to have now. 

I am undecided between floorstanding and bookshelf speakers (have bookshelf now, but could easily have room for floorstanding). I also do not have a working sub at this point.

The three major things the entertainment system is used for is TV, Gaming, and Movies. I am here to humbly seek advice on how to proceed. I am fairly flexible and open at this point to all idea’s. If I can replace the front three and have enough left for a small $150 sub, great, if not I am not too worried.

Thoughts and advice on how to proceed?

Oh and for what it is worth the living room is fairly large with a vaulted ceiling as well as a half wall seperating the kitchen.

Help!
Azazael


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Some people use three of the same across the front but as long as you can get a center that matches up well with your fronts then you wil be fine. I saw these the other day and they are a good deal for the money if you want some towers. http://store.audioholics.com/product/2714/66381/emp-impression-e5ti-tower-speakers--black-pair- If you want a complete package deal that same company has a sale going on for complete speaker systems including sub that are in your area of budget. Welcome to the forum and good luck....:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My favorite place for inexpensive, yet quality speakers is the Harman Kardon reseller on ebay (harmanaudio). Though the selection has dried up a little bit as of late, with a little determination, you should be able to put together a system from the Infinity Primus or "P" series. 3 matching across the front is great, but if your setup doesn't allow for that (using bookshelves as opposed to floor standing would make it easier) do make sure that you get a center speaker from the same series. If you're budget doesn't allow for a full system right now, start with 3 quality speakers across the front, and use inexpensive surrounds (if your current Aiwas wont work, check craigslist for a deal from a known brand under $50). Then, either buy better surrounds in the future, or buy better, yet matching fronts, and move your fronts to your surrounds.

For an inexpensive sub, I like the Elemental Designs subs. An A2-300 ($350) should give you enough oomph to get you started, even in a larger room.


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

I love going to the pawn shops.. Usually they will have a really nice set of speakers all put away in a corner somewhere.. wha you have to do is find speakers that are not really attached to any other peice of equipment .. Walk in and tell the pawn people that you really wanted the whole set but you will offer them 20..or so for the 2 speakers.. It worked for me.. I got a nice pair of 10inch 3 way technics speakers for 15.00 I got a pair of pioneer surrounds for 10 and I got the infinity RSVIDEO center for 10.00 (+ refoam kit ) The pawn shop that I buy from has a whole corner of nice speakers I am working on the manager to let me have the whole lot of them for 100.00.. Best I can remember they have Infinty floor speakers, pioneer,Cerwin Vega and a really nice Klipsch Subwoofer and the about 10 or so various bookshelf speakers.. Or you could do waht I am thinking for my rear surrounds build your own .. Parts Express has a good deal on alot of Dayton Speakers ..


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Two MTX Monitor 600i towers $300
One MTX Monitor 6c center $100
Two MTX Monitor 5i bookshelves $60
One Dayton SUB-120 HT Series 12" 150 Watt Powered Subwoofer $156
Total $616


----------

